
Amazon's Snowmobile Is Actually a Truck Hauling a Huge Hard Drive - kposehn
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/amazons-snowmobile-actually-truck-hauling-huge-hard-drive/
======
glbrew
Finally somewhere to store my porn collection.

~~~
glbrew
Oh come on I didn't even know I could get downvoted on HN

~~~
glbrew
[http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/733/284/16e...](http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/733/284/16e.gif)

------
user5994461
The more I see it, the more I think that this is just an easter egg from some
Amazon guys that wanted to bring in a badass truck in the middle of the re-
Invent presentation.

------
Qwertystop
A step up from SneakerNet ("You there, bring this bag of flashdrives to the
office across the street, wouldya?"), I suppose.

------
hchenji
Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling
down the highway. — Tanenbaum, Andrew S. (1989). Computer Networks. New
Jersey: Prentice-Hall. p. 57. ISBN 0-13-166836-6.

~~~
pasbesoin
With the recent archive.org mirror announcement, I've had visions of Griswold-
era Chevys (I think his was a Chevy) careening northward over the Canadian
border.

